# Mid Summer Sale - 20% Off all in-stock kayaks



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Lookin for a Fuse 56 in citrus... got one?


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Geezer said:


> Lookin for a Fuse 56 in citrus... got one?


Sorry - no citrus - just a yellow one! Want it? Call us 303-325-3231 we'll hook you up.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Bumping this up cause Alpine Sports are good peeps and I know about 1/2 of you have broken boats right now.


----------

